

How Google calculates search result count? - khatarnaak
http://twitpic.com/448uqz/full
Is any body tell me how google calculates search result count?<p>In google search we always see "About 117,000,000 results (0.12 seconds)", but there is no straight way to go to "117,000,000"th result except next-&#62;next-&#62; on page.<p>Another thing i observed is that, search results count are not real.<p>e.g. I have searched for search string "google videos", on first page i got "about 117, 000, 00o results"
But when i clicked for 10th page in the search i got "Page 10 of about 468,000,000 results".
How this can be possible in 2 min??
is google making fool of us as we can not navigate to last result?
One more thing i had tried same search "google videos" 5 month back at that time result count was 438,000,000 see - http://twitpic.com/30o2cv/full
I can not understand what magic google done in its search???
======
khatarnaak
can any body tell me how google calculates search result count?

In google search we always see "About 117,000,000 results (0.12 seconds)", but
there is no straight way to go to "117,000,000"th result except next->next->
on page.

Another thing i observed which shows search result counts are not real.

e.g. I have searched for search string "google videos", on first page i got
"about 117, 000, 00o results" But when i clicked for 10th page in the search i
got "Page 10 of about 468,000,000 results".

How this can be possible in 2 min??

is google making fool of us as we can not navigate to last result?

One more thing i had tried for same search "google videos" 5 month back at
that time result count was 438,000,000 see - <http://twitpic.com/30o2cv/full>

I can not understand what magic google done in its search???

------
coderz
oh, yes.... how this can be possible

